# Beautiful day. Had to take some pics



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Picked up my Synapse the day after Thanksgiving. I've put about 400 miles on it. It's been nice to get some consistent riding in during this mild winter we're having around here.

It was so nice the other day I just had to take a pic or two:


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Let's try a little bigger:


----------



## glockaxis (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## xNickc (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice bike.I need that SUN


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Thanks. I need that sun back too. It's been like winter around for the past few days.:mad2: Hopefully it won't last much longer.


----------



## Malakas (Jan 13, 2012)

pretty bike! What kind of synapse?


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Thanks. It's a Carbon 4 with SRAM Rival. I'm really enjoying it. I'm glad so many manufactures have come out with these endurance geometries. I never thought I'd be able to get on a road bike again but I'm riding now more than I have in years. And I've never enjoyed it as much as I am now.:thumbsup:

This Synapse feels like it was made custom for me!


----------



## Malakas (Jan 13, 2012)

Sweet. I just bought the same bike, Synapse 4 with Rival -- but I cheaped out and bought a 2011 that they still had. Love the bike - but I like your black one better. Mines white / navy. 

So far Ive been very happy with the bike - but forgot to put those little stickers where the front shifter /brake cable contact the frame (to protect it), and it has already scuffed the finish in that area. Just FYI


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice Bike!!!

I'm looking for a leftover 2011 Synapse Carbon 5- but it has to be in the Black/White/Green!!! I first saw one in local dealer(too big)- but the colors just said "ride me - ride me"!!!

Enjoy the rides
Chris


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Malakas, I've seen the '11 4 at the shop. The navy/white color scheme is classy. Thanks for the heads up on the scuff protection tape. I actually put mine on a few weeks back.

reidcc, just pick up whichever 5 you find. Once you start riding it you wont care what color it is.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

Sweet bike but when you said beautiful day I was expecting pictures form a ride!


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

I could see that. But in the middle of winter it's always a good chance it'll be picks of new rides (especially in the manufacturer forums). I love the posts of new bikes so I thought I'd share mine. Just wish my pics were as good as some of the ones I see here.


----------

